# Wtb: 20v 2.2l AAN online 5 motor



## Jamaicanjuice17 (Jul 22, 2019)

As the header says, I'm looking for a 2.2l 20v and accompanying transmission from a urs4 or a donor urs4. Thank you. Any help is appreciated.


----------

